# Looking for a Puppy



## Fleur's Mom (Nov 10, 2005)

I have been looking for a friend for my Fleur and I noticed Divine and Rhapsody have males available. Does anyone know anything about these breeders? What do you think about having a boy with my 3 year old spayed female Maltese, Fleur?

Here are their webpages:

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

http://www.divinemaltese.com

Thanks


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heh those r some top breeders...u would be happy with either of them


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Divine girl, Bella, 3 1/2 that I absolutely adore







....and I would feel honored to have a Maltese from either of these very top of the line breeders! 

As long as you neuter your boy early on I don't think it should be a problem with your sweet, Fleur. 

~Carole~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can't go wrong with those two breeders.

You might also want to check out some of the great breeders mentioned in these threads:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18236


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I should be so lucky to have one of those dogs!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been really thinking about getting a sibling for Sophie and Divine Maltese is on the top of my list. I hope to get a girl though - have to finish the kitchen tfirst and then I'll start planning. Good luck.

Linda


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I have been looking for a friend for my Fleur and I noticed Divine and Rhapsody have males available. Does anyone know anything about these breeders? What do you think about having a boy with my 3 year old spayed female Maltese, Fleur?
> 
> Here are their webpages:
> 
> ...


I have two Rhapsody girls and I couldn't be happier with them! They are both such sweethearts!!







Lexi is 16 months old & Gracie is 6 months old.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Your girls are wonderful! More pictures!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Divine and Rhapsody are wonderful.








minionette came from Chalet de Maltese. 
she has a little boy  available!










i'm extremely happy.








mini's just shy of 14 weeks in this pic:
[attachment=17397:attachment]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is the breeder that I got Tango from Divinity Maltese


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love to have from either!

but I love divine pups, they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful.
they would be my number 2 pick, my number 1 is tajon


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Tajon has a little girl now. I bought my Moxie from her and she's a doll to say the least


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ctymom, I just have to comment on how gorgeous the little girl is in your picture under your name


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Josymir Maltese has a beautiful furbaby available. I recently got one from her and I love her. I know there are others here with her dogs too and are very happy. She is very nice and always there for me when I need her.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> ctymom, I just have to comment on how gorgeous the little girl is in your picture under your name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Triste







She's my 3yo daughter.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Ta jon also has 2 boys availale. They are siblings of my new pup. The breeder says they all look indentical and the pricing in her males are very good..

either way, you are on the right track with your choice of breeders.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Ta jon also has 2 boys availale. They are siblings of my new pup. The breeder says they all look indentical and the pricing in her males are very good..
> 
> either way, you are on the right track with your choice of breeders.[/B]


 

Anna, I just clicked on TaJon's website and it says "No Puppies Available at this Time".


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=310786
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she says she didn't have time to update the site but they are available =)

PM me if you would like more info.

Happy New year !


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey came from Josymir Maltese. I would love to get another one from her. She has a little one available now.


----------

